# Flaked Rice



## sluggerdog (13/4/05)

Hi,

I went down to my local Health food store looking for flaked rice. Anyway I picked up some rolled rice flakes, the lady assured me this was the same thing. Anyway my first question is, did I get the right thing? Photo is attached.

The second question is, how do I use it? Can I just add it to my mash as usual? I will be using it at 20% of my brew with the 80% being Pilsner Malt.

I was planning on mashing at 67C for 75 mins.


Thanks
sluggerdog


----------



## kungy (13/4/05)

Looks right. You just mash it like usual

Will


----------



## Asher (13/4/05)

Yep

that's the right stuff.... (one of two types I've found)

Just chuck it in to the tun with the grains. Its pre-gelatanised so no need to boil like whole rice grains...

Go the GT :beerbang: 
Asher for now


----------



## sluggerdog (13/4/05)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Darren (13/4/05)

mmmmm rice lager.
Wish I had time to make one


----------



## Hoops (13/4/05)

Got some unmalted wheat from a health food shop yesterday and they have a fair bit of stuff that can be used in the brewhaus:
whole wheat,
rolled wheat,
flaked rice,
rolled oats
I think it was about $2/kg

The shop was Mrs Flannery's
corner Rode rd & Webster rd
38615477

no affiliation etc

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (13/4/05)

Hoops said:


> Got some unmalted wheat from a health food shop yesterday and they have a fair bit of stuff that can be used in the brewhaus:
> whole wheat,
> rolled wheat,
> flaked rice,
> ...




Yeah Hoops, this is where I got the flaked Rice. $4.99 per Kg

ALSO I know for a fact Simply Good at Alderley sell this kind of stuff as well.

ADDRESS: 9 Samford Rd, Alderley QLD 4051 
PHONE/FAX: 07 3856 5000


----------



## Hoops (13/4/05)

Unmalted wheat, whole grains, I think was $2.20/kg
Not sure of the others, obviously a bit more expensive.

Hoops


----------

